

Comprehensive, in-depth comparison of Google URL Shortener and Bit.ly - davidedicillo
http://searchengineland.com/google-url-shortener-opened-to-the-public-51964

======
arst
_Technically, Twitter offers a “wrapper,” not a shortener. That’s because in
some cases, it might actually make a URL slightly longer (such as if you try
to shorten an already short domain name, like cnn.com)_

Obviously true of all of them...

